
Windows 10 forcefully installs - ausjke
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/mar/15/windows-10-automatically-installs-without-permission-complain-users
======
kazinator
Microsoft needs to put up a dialog box which says, "Please check the following
checkbox, and click OK to upgrade your whole darned OS to Windows 10, or else
click Cancel not to do that.".

This needs to be in 48 point font, splashed across most of the screen.

Any prompt less than this is deceptive.

Making it a recommended _update_ so it can be foisted on users who have things
set up to automatically apply recommended updates is particularly sneaky.

Windows 7 or 8 to 10 is not an _upDATE_. It's what would be called an
_upGRADE_ in the sane world. Update is "patch a buffer overflow in FOO.DLL".

MIcrosoft clearly knows it is an upgrade: the progress screen (depicted in the
article) shows " _Upgrading_ Windows".

The MSDN Windows Installer guide also makes the terminology clear:
[https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/windows/desktop/aa3...](https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/windows/desktop/aa369786%28v=vs.85%29.aspx) (MSDN Windows Installer
Guide).

According to Windows Installer terminology, this is a Major Upgrade.

~~~
ausjke
One of my family Windows was updated automatically(or deceptively
automatically) and caused a panic, I shut it down forcefully to get it back,
so far it did not auto-upgrade yet.

